# Saw bit me today, I was lucky....ALWAYS wear chaps



## gmcman (Jun 23, 2013)

While my pride is hurt, I'm posting this just so others don't go out and be as foolish as I was today. I will say that I am as careful as I can be, I have PPE and that's why I'm so *pissed* at myself. 

My neighbor had a tree to cut down awhile ago and I insisted that he wear my chaps. Fast forward a few months and I was out today getting the saw ready for next weekend since my neighbor has a gum that he said I could have...local POCO set it down and I only need to buck it a small amount.

I looked around for the chaps today and I didn't see them, thought I retrieved them but I was just _going to set the carb_ on the fresh gas, new chain and make a few cuts to get it hot. A red oak fell during the last big storm and I ran a few cuts through it and after about 10 min or so it was running good. I walked away from the tree and there was a small 2" tree I need to get out of the way so I blipped the gas and went through the "twig", as I finished I went to hit the kill switch as I walked away and all this happened simultaneously....

I stepped away as the saw was slowing down, reached for the kill switch and the bar caught a vine and kicked it towards my left leg as it was moving forward in stride. I had jeans on, NO CHAPS!  and I felt a tap on the leg, looked down and saw a gaping tear in the denim.

I didn't feel anything except a tap on the leg, saw some light pink and peeked in and instantly relieved I didn't need a medic but a lot of TLC.

Pretty freaking scary, could have been much, much worse. Looks worse than it is but nonetheless it took some scrubbing and a few hydrocolloid patches. I'm always careful and give saws all the respect they deserve, this time I was just stupid because it was just a quick adjustment.

I won't make that mistake again, and I'm very thankful I have the opportunity to even make a mistake again. For anyone who thinks it won't happen to them, believe me, don't chance it. This is a pride-killer for sure, I have no idea how I even let the saw get close to me but it did and everything came into play and it took a bite out of me. Chainsaws show no mercy and they are not your friend, that's the mentality I go out with and it let me know who has the larger teeth.

Work safe.


----------



## zogger (Jun 23, 2013)

Saws have no pity. Glad you weren't hurt worse.

I went decades, no PPE, but now..not a single cut, for any reason, without it.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Saws kick because the chain hits something when it is moving to SLOW to cut tree*

but not to slow to cut flesh.

I wear chaps when working for a customer but seldom at home, but I have modified the trip levers on my saws that have chain brakes by adding material on the back side to allow slight movement of my wrist to trigger the brake. When moving from one cut to the next cutting firewood I don't hit it but moving around to do any thing else the wrist bump has become second nature. I feel stopping the chain any time I move to be more important than the chaps. I will say the fact that chaps are more expensive than jeans prompts some to be more careful with their saws when wearing them!


----------



## arathol (Jun 23, 2013)

Mistake #1, no chaps. Mistake #2, moving with the chain running. You should never take that first step unless the saw is off or the brake is on.


----------



## dakotalawdog (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that... I realize it's not always an easy thing to share our mistakes. I wear my chaps 95% of the time. On some of the hot days I have a tendency to leave them off. Your post reminded me I need to wear them EVERY TIME I fire up a saw.


----------



## lfnh (Jun 23, 2013)

get a lockjaw booster, if it's been more than a couple five years.

no fixing that afterwards.


----------



## gmcman (Jun 23, 2013)

lfnh said:


> get a lockjaw booster, if it's been more than a couple five years.
> 
> no fixing that afterwards.



Yep, I'm going after work tomorrow. Been less than 10 but not worth chancing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ChainLightning (Jun 23, 2013)

arathol said:


> Mistake #1, no chaps. Mistake #2, moving with the chain running. You should never take that first step unless the saw is off or the brake is on.



It is fine to leave them on if they are idling without the chain spinning. But if the chains spinning then you need to adjust the carb.


----------



## RiverRocket (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll probably hear it for saying this, but i very rarely where PPE...I was cutting locust post all day Saturday in shorts and flip flops 
I've been cutting for over thirty years without PPE. Not saying it's right or wrong...just saying....opcorn:


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 24, 2013)

I wear my chaps all the time when cutting. I'll even wear them with running the splitter since it keeps my pants cleaner and protects my upper thigh from getting rubbed/poked by the logs.
Also use them when running the weedeater and cutting tall weeds/sticks.

Don't care if it's 120*, I'll sweat a bit and keep my legs!

The chaps saved me leg once last year. I had a big set of felling dawgs on my 460. Went to walk over some debris to put the saw away and sort of lost my balanced a bit while walking on some branches. Ran the dawg into my leg while trying not to fall. Tore open my chaps, almost all the way through. Saw wasn't even running.

Not that I'm an OSHA/PPE Nazi, but the couple $$s and minor PITA most PPE causes is well worth it in the long run. I was in the Air Force for about 12 years (2w071) so some of the safety crap we had to deal with actually did make sense and I still practice it now.

No I don't need an apron, two layers of gloves, goggles AND faceshield when using my parts washer, but I do put gloves on at least!


I know many guys that can barely hear or see or are missing fingers, toes, limbs, etc from an accident that would have been prevented.

The farm I have my wood lot on, the farmer I swear is about 50% deaf. He runs all sorts of loud stuff, no hearing protection, even when I GAVE him a nice set of ear muffs.

The guys I have working for me, I give them PPE and they are told if they don't use it, they will be fired on the spot. Period. I don't have time to deal with all the paperwork and insurance because someone was stupid.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad your ok, I am sure you will be careful in the future. I don't need to be the tenth one to remind you of that.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 24, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> I'll probably hear it for saying this, but i very rarely where PPE...I was cutting locust post all day Saturday in shorts and flip flops
> I've been cutting for over thirty years without PPE. Not saying it's right or wrong...just saying....opcorn:



:msp_ohmy:... opcorn:


----------



## buck futter (Jun 24, 2013)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I wear my chaps all the time when cutting. I'll even wear them with running the splitter since it keeps my pants cleaner and protects my upper thigh from getting rubbed/poked by the logs.
> Also use them when running the weedeater and cutting tall weeds/sticks.
> 
> Don't care if it's 120*, I'll sweat a bit and keep my legs!
> ...



Never used to. 
Now I wear them even to weed wack. Keeps my legs clean and any rocks that fly back don't hurt. 

No one plans to get hurt!

The best gift you can give your family is you! All of you in one piece.


----------



## eert (Jun 25, 2013)

No offense mate and im glad you are safe but why no *chain brake *right after cut?
If you did what is suggested OHS wise, and put *chain brake* on right after cut then this may of not happened?
...its just the flick of your wrist, only takes a few seconds for chain to stop spinning enough to put it on with out wear.


----------



## gmcman (Jun 25, 2013)

eert said:


> No offense mate and im glad you are safe but why no *chain brake *right after cut?
> If you did what is suggested OHS wise, and put *chain brake* on right after cut then this may of not happened?
> ...its just the flick of your wrist, only takes a few seconds for chain to stop spinning enough to put it on with out wear.



I agree, when I walk around on uneven terrain the saw is off, if I'm walking around on flat ground to get a better angle on a piece the brake is on. The reason the brake wasn't on is I took a quick cut then went for the kill switch since I was finished. The last moment of using the saw is when it came after me....that last instant of not being focused. 

I should have stayed put and waited for the chain to stop or apply the brake before I shut it down.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 26, 2013)

nasty scar eh well there goes your male modeling career :msp_razz:


good post good to share and others may be saved from grief by this 



Interesting how fast if jeans or pants just touched by spinning saw chain will bite pull the bar into your leg meat and may make you blip throttle by the inward action jerks your hand.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 26, 2013)

Exactly. It's a dangerous enough job even with the proper PPE. Don't need to take any more risk! ORM... (Operational Risk Management)



buck futter said:


> Never used to.
> Now I wear them even to weed wack. Keeps my legs clean and any rocks that fly back don't hurt.
> 
> No one plans to get hurt!
> ...


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing what happined.

Hal


----------



## groundup (Jul 2, 2013)

If you got it wear it, if you don't... get it.


----------



## Big_Al (Jul 10, 2013)

Hard to admit but I had almost the exact same thing happen last Friday. Knocking down a couple saplings, sawed thru them and released saw from right hand to grab saplings. The saw brushed against left knee before it stopped completely. First thought was that it only went thru top layer of double knee carhartt, until I took a step and felt blood running into my boot. Rolled up pants & flexed leg, could tell stitches were needed. Couple of bandages & 10 mile drive later I was getting sewn up. About 3" slice across knee, very close to hitting bone. STILL pissed cause of my stupidity. Knew better but it was only a couple saplings......Next trip will be in chaps before the saw starts.



View attachment 304024
View attachment 304024


----------



## stihlguy (Jul 13, 2013)

37 yrs of runninig a chain saw w/o chaps, i'm getting older, not smarter. it is time to i nvest in some ppe, ecspecially after my shredder incident.


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

stihlguy said:


> 37 yrs of runninig a chain saw w/o chaps, i'm getting older, not smarter. it is time to i nvest in some ppe, ecspecially after my shredder incident.



I really appreciate your perspective. saws without chainbrakes are cool but they are there for a reason. also think about sawing with someone else around when ever possible.

these guys are relatively lucky


----------



## B Harrison (Jul 25, 2013)

dakotalawdog said:


> Thanks for sharing that... I realize it's not always an easy thing to share our mistakes. I wear my chaps 95% of the time. On some of the hot days I have a tendency to leave them off. Your post reminded me I need to wear them EVERY TIME I fire up a saw.



Yeah when its 90 degrees forgetting is easy, I know better, but still leave them in the truck sometimes. Mine have a small cut into the kevlar in them so I really know better.


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Jul 29, 2013)

It can even happen while wearing chaps.

View attachment 306599


----------



## tooold (Aug 2, 2013)

#1...Thank you all for posting your injury stories and pictures because that is what made me get chaps after cutting wood for 35 years. I have never been cut yet but every time I hear about your injuries, IT MAKES ME THINK! I bought full wrap chaps for me and apron chaps for dear ole dad. HE has cut him self a few times but has been VERY lucky it is only several stiches at a time. I am quickly working my self up to wearing them ALL the time but am finding out they are hot. Sweaty legs are better than bloody legs. Thanks again guys!


----------



## madmarksolomon (Aug 28, 2013)

arathol said:


> Mistake #1, no chaps. Mistake #2, moving with the chain running. You should never take that first step unless the saw is off or the brake is on.



Have you ever limed a tree. Just saying you don't trip the chain break while moving down it for every limb


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the post, really brings home the benefit of chaps.
I am going to make a point of never running the saw without them.


----------



## c5rulz (Aug 29, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> I'll probably hear it for saying this, but i very rarely where PPE...I was cutting locust post all day Saturday in shorts and flip flops
> I've been cutting for over thirty years without PPE. Not saying it's right or wrong...just saying....opcorn:



That's the great thing about America, you can be just as ignorant as you want to be, and it's OK.:msp_thumbdn:


----------

